# Weird scale buildup



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Whiskey has this spot on his body where it seems like scales are piling up on top of eachother. Sort of like a dog with a 'horny' toe. They're dark blue where he's normally white. Has anyone seen or heard of this? It's only a small spot. I'm not worried about it really, just curious.


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't heard of this but I'd love to see a picture if you can manage one!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah I pic would help.... Could be a tumor?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll try to get one tomorrow. It's on the side he never turns to of course. He's like Zoolander, he can't turn left.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

What the hell is a horny toe? lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It's like a buildup of tissue on their pads. They can't feel it. My Basset has it on one toe pad. It grows into the shape of a little horn from her walking on it all the time and eventually it falls off. You can have them cut off but even though it's like toe nail material and the vets and groomers assure me she won't feel it, the very idea gives me the shudders.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, I got pics. In the first two you can see how his scales are pushing up and in the last you can see the shape of the dark growth under his scales. I don't know what it is, but he doesn't seem bothered by it.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Eek. It's bigger now then it was. I'm calling it Lymphocystis for now. I'm hoping that's what it is because I really don't want it to be a tumor.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That looks like what Vulcan has... Only Vulcan's is quite a bit larger. Nothing I've tried has been able to get it off. I sincerely hope what your boy has is NOT what Vulcan has. Even though it literally takes up about a good part of one side of his body, he doesn't seem to notice it at all.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

:|Ummm don't know what it is.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm hoping it's going to fall off someday soon.  Here's what it looks like now:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hold on, and I'll post what Vulcan's looks like.... it's definitely not pretty.

This was him back in January:










This is him now (bad pictures, Vulcan is very hard to photograph) :

















Once again, I SINCERELY hope your boy doesn't have this. It's disgusting, and extremely hard to get rid of (or it is for me). I was going to euthanize him, but I don't have the heart. So, I'm going to wait for him to go on his own. Like I said, it doesn't seem to bother him at all.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I finally found the picture of when he was first getting it... looks like your guy's. Like I said, he's horribly hard to photograph, so you can only somewhat see it here.... It's the bright, bright white spot on him


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw geez. Poor guy. I hope it doesn't turn out like that. When it started, was it all bubbly looking? Or was it just a flat white patch? Poor Vulcan. I'm sorry.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

one of my bettas had that before and I have one with it now I would say that it is some sort of tumor but may or may not be cancerous. I know my first fish that had one passed away because theirs got so big. But the fish I have now that has one seems fine. Hard to say what could have caused the buildup unless you had a vet or fish specialists test the tissue.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

When it first started, it was just a little bit of white.... then it slowly got bigger. It was kind of bumpy, yet smooth. It's hard to explain. Not rough. Definitely not rough. Gah. I'm so bad at explaining.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

No, I think I understand. I'll just have to wait it out. It sounds the same as Whiskey's. I read with Lymphcystis, that they fall off eventually. So there's really nothing to be done in either case but wait and see which way it goes. Thanks for the input though Code, at least I know if it gets like that he'll deal with it okay, no matter how much it gives me the willies.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

No problem  Yeah, doesn't seem to bother him at all. He jumps out at the hand that feeds him just like the rest, follows fingers like a pro, and eats, sleeps, and swims just fine.

I really hope it's what you think it is. Good luck!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Eeekk! Poor boys. They are both so gorgeous... it is too bad they have growths. Glad to hear it doesn't seem to bother them though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I WAS THINKING IT WAS possibly a bacterial infection or parasites that keep multiplying and building up in 1 spot?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I worried about that too. I'd be more inclined to believe in parasites if he had any other spots on him. It's really oddly shaped. I guess that's why I'm thinking it might be what Code's guy has. It looks like three tiny balls of flesh bunched together, made of scale tissue (it's pretty, blue and irridescent). I looked at pics of bacterial infections and they all look raw and nasty.

He just ate and he's staring at me again and wondering why I keep eyeballing him.


----------

